# Anyone else feel like...



## Dass (Sep 9, 2009)

You're the only person on the planet who's heard of your favourite band?

BTW this means the Trews for me.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

No.  I don't listen to obscure music in order to be cool.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 9, 2009)

Dass said:


> You're the only person on the planet who's heard of your favourite band?
> 
> BTW this means the Trews for me.


*I have a friend who listens to a bunch of obscure bands and one that she recently got me hooked on is called Owl City. I fell on love with the song, Fireflies. But yeah, no one I talk to knows who they are.*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 9, 2009)

If I'm with people, in person? Yes.

On the internet? No.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Evrybody knows Mozart, but apparently Im the only one who loves his music..

EDIT:  502th post; Rank is unavailable at this time.  Wewt..?


----------



## Dass (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No.  I don't listen to obscure music in order to be cool.





Yes, that's hit the nail right on the head, it's not at all because I think paranoid freak, man of two minds, not ready to go, so she's leaving, can't stop laughing, and their other songs are some of the greatest songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 9, 2009)

Depends, if I'm browsing Metal Archives, no. Anywhere else, yes.


----------



## phrisco (Sep 9, 2009)

Bandy said:


> * Owl City. I fell on love with the song, Fireflies. *



Goddamnit! No! NO! Owl City SUCKS


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Evrybody knows Mozart, but apparently Im the *only* one who loves his music..



Except for, y'know, me and several other users.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

I listen to just about everything so there's a lot of things I listen to that no ones heard of.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 9, 2009)

I listen to some obscure bands, but not many :U


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 10, 2009)

dying fetus

yeah that's a band lol


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 10, 2009)

The what?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Except for, y'know, me and several other users.


 
Wow, so there're other Mozart guys oO?


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 10, 2009)

Hm, no. Not really.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the Dresden Dolls, and I gotta say, I've never felt this way at all.

Though this may be--at least in part--because I tell people about them all the time if they haven't heard of them already.

(But what does this have to do with television?)


----------



## Dass (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Dresden Dolls, and I gotta say, I've never felt this way at all.
> 
> Though this may be--at least in part--because I tell people about them all the time if they haven't heard of them already.
> 
> (But what does this have to do with television?)



The Tube
"*Entertainment Chatter* - Movies, *music*, TV and more! Leave your spoilers at the door!"

Am I reading this wrong somehow?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Dass said:


> The Tube
> "*Entertainment Chatter* - Movies, *music*, TV and more! Leave your spoilers at the door!"
> 
> Am I reading this wrong somehow?


Fuck you >_>


----------



## pheonix (Sep 10, 2009)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> dying fetus
> 
> yeah that's a band lol



I <3 Dying Fetus. =D 

Do you listen to Napalm Death, Pig Destroyer Vedar, Anal Cunt, or Sepultura?


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

No, because I basically listen to the kinds of music that I grew up around. Indie stuff doesn't interest me much.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Evrybody knows Mozart, but apparently Im the only one who loves his music..



I like Mozart too but I have branched out to other composers such as Bruckner, Shostakovich, Schubert, etc.

Baroque isn't my only musical interest, you know..

I have many lesser known and even unknown artists on my profile, which most here would have no clue who they are.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

yep some of my faves are irish artists most of my friends had never heard of before. even though they are irish themselves.
Glider and Damien Dempsey spring to mind.

i cant believe none of them knew about The Eagles or Queens of The Stone Age...
what rock were they living under?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope! Iron maiden and dio have how many fans?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a number of eurodance bands that I'm quite sure are unknown to the lot of you: Secondtunez, being one, another would be Nordkapp, Kobojsarna, and Tune Up!


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Nope! Iron maiden and dio have how many fans?



Millions, so they don't count as an obscure artist.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone heard of iced earth?


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Anyone heard of iced earth?


 
I have, and pretty much every hardcore metalhead has too.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn... Suidakra?


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

You got me on that one.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes! German celtic-metal band. Known to sometimes use bagpipes in songs. (dont knock it till you heard it)


----------



## Dass (Sep 10, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Yes! German celtic-metal band. Known to sometimes use bagpipes in songs. (dont knock it till you heard it)



Bagpipes work in the genre. The Trews do it nicely for Can't Stop Laughing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 10, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Anyone heard of iced earth?


I used to like them, back when I liked metal.
Not so much anymore, though.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I've listened to a song or two by them if I remember right. (Suidakra) I can't remember what I thought of them though.

In my music class, every day someone shares a song. Today was my day, and I decided on Death - Symbolic (Most metalheads should know them, but not anyone else.) Usually, the reaction to the songs people pick is, "Meh... it's ok." I got about half the class saying it was awesome, including the teacher.

So any of you guys heard of Artillery? (Aside from me mentioning them in other threads..)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Anyone heard of iced earth?


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Unfortunately, yes.


 
You probably listen to My Chemical Romance.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> You probably listen to My Chemical Romance.


WHEN I WAS


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> WHEN I WAS


 
A YOUNG WARTHOG


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> A YOUNG WARTHOG


HE FOUND HIS AROMA LACKED A CERTAIN APPEAL


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Dammit, I don't know the rest of the song.


----------



## Teracat (Sep 10, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I have a friend who listens to a bunch of obscure bands and one that she recently got me hooked on is called Owl City. I fell on love with the song, Fireflies. But yeah, no one I talk to knows who they are.*


It was actually iTunes single of the week one time.



phrisco said:


> Goddamnit! No! NO! Owl City SUCKS


I can understand why some wouldn't like it, but I think Owl City is p. cool.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 11, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I have a friend who listens to a bunch of obscure bands and one that she recently got me hooked on is called Owl City. I fell on love with the song, Fireflies. But yeah, no one I talk to knows who they are.*


 
Owl city fuckin owns, everyone knows who they are. then again i am right next to seattle

Hello Seattle 
I am a mountaineer 
in the hills and highlands

I fall asleep in
hospital 
parking lots, and awake in your house


WASHINGTON FTW

Pissed jeans are a good band that no one knows about


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 11, 2009)

I guess alot of djs are obscure her in the u.s., or just my skool

ganjaguru 
dark oscilators
mr puta
jekyll and hyde
patrick jumpen
smf
virus inc.
dj mangoo
gigi D' aggistano
punkbusters
benni benassi 
mstrkrft
headhunterz


I could go on forever with this list


----------



## Autolycus (Sep 11, 2009)

people have heard of my band but are slowly beginning to not like them anymore


----------



## Autolycus (Sep 11, 2009)

hey ya iced earth is cool


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Dammit, I don't know the rest of the song.


AND YOU CALL YOURSELF A FURRY >:[


----------



## Cravic (Sep 11, 2009)

listened to iced earth, friend got me into them awhile back ( he also listened to In Flames). Suidakra? never heard of them. 
Can listen to pretty much almost anything myself, but my fav has always been U2, but i have never met another big fan of theirs before, and i know they're out there ... i just find that a little odd.
Others are NIN (sob) don't judge me; Rammstein; nightwish (before the lead singer left); old Metallica; and whatever i get my hands on or hear on the radio.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Cravic said:


> old Metallica



i <3 you!

nothing on Death Magnetic is even half as good as the glory days from the 80's and early 90's

I especially love their 'ballady' tunes like Unforgiven and Nothing Else Matters.

Give me Puppets and Dyers Eve over Cyanide any day!


----------



## Cravic (Sep 11, 2009)

Amen to that Lasair, death magnet sucked. No wheres as good as anything before Load. Once they lost their anger, that was it, they're done.
but, my favorite song of all is still One (justice for all), Sanitarium and yes you called it, Mater of Puppets.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 11, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Pissed jeans are a good band that no one knows about



Pissed Jeans is GREAT


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Cravic said:


> Amen to that Lasair, death magnet sucked. No wheres as good as anything before Load. Once they lost their anger, that was it, they're done.
> but, my favorite song of all is still One (justice for all), Sanitarium and yes you called it, Mater of Puppets.



everything, even their instrumental stuff like Orion, just had a feel of heart and soul, passion and fire to it.

Ye i love One, it was epic when they played it live here last month!
Fade to black also springs to mind. and Fuel

Also, i dont think theres a single song on 'The Black Album' that i dont like!
cant wait till they come back here next year ^_^


----------



## Cravic (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Ye i love One, it was epic when they played it live here last month!
> Fade to black also springs to mind. and Fuel


oh...i am official envious.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

*look of pride on face*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 11, 2009)

Cravic said:


> Can listen to pretty much almost anything myself, but my fav has always been U2, but i have never met another big fan of theirs before, and i know they're out there ... i just find that a little odd.


U2's good when they're not being all pop-rock ballad-y. Unfortunately, they almost never _rock_ anymore.

Others are NIN (sob) don't judge me;[/quote]
What kind of furry dislikes Nine Inch Nails? NIN songs fit perfectly between the shit ravefags like and the shit kvltfags drool over. But they're actually _good_, perhaps miraculously.



> Rammstein;


_You
You love
You love this
But you
don't even know
what I'm singing!
Wienerschnitzel and a streudel,
my uncle Gregor schtuffed a poodle!
_...and I forget the rest.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Anyone heard of iced earth?


 
Iced Earth = One of the few power metal bands that I like. <3 ^^



Sponge Cat said:


> I think I've listened to a song or two by them if I remember right. (Suidakra) I can't remember what I thought of them though.
> 
> In my music class, every day someone shares a song. Today was my day, and I decided on Death - Symbolic (Most metalheads should know them, but not anyone else.) Usually, the reaction to the songs people pick is, "Meh... it's ok." I got about half the class saying it was awesome, including the teacher.
> 
> So any of you guys heard of Artillery? (Aside from me mentioning them in other threads..)


 
"Symbolic" is easily my favorite Death album.  Great stuff from the original death metal band. ^^


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Hah! ramstien in the new Guitar Hero.
Epic!


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> I think I've listened to a song or two by them if I remember right. (Suidakra) I can't remember what I thought of them though.
> 
> In my music class, every day someone shares a song. Today was my day, and I decided on Death - Symbolic (Most metalheads should know them, but not anyone else.) Usually, the reaction to the songs people pick is, "Meh... it's ok." I got about half the class saying it was awesome, including the teacher.
> 
> So any of you guys heard of Artillery? (Aside from me mentioning them in other threads..)


 
Idk...anyone ever heard of or listened to Into Eternity? I mention them a lot. Also, Protest the Hero, Echoes of Eternity, and Eidolon are bands that don't get much attention at all, but I <3 them.

EDIT: Forgot about the band Thrice. I don't ever hear about them from anyone either.



An Lasair Rua said:


> Hah! ramstien in the new Guitar Hero.
> Epic!


 
Pfft....guitar hero


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

I know some of their songs are kinda known but I still get blank stares off most people when I mention BellX1.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 11, 2009)

my favorite bands are pretty popular
breaking benj., distrurbed, that kinda shit.
however its almost impossible for me to find any decent electronic music anywhere, as 90% of the shit that is realeased sucks so much ass it literally makes my head hurt about 1 minute into the ear-rape that is called a song.  Thus I have to search pretty hard for some stuff that I actually like.


----------



## Cravic (Sep 11, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> _You
> You love
> You love this
> But you
> ...



:lol::lol::lol::lol:
LOL Thank you ... you put it very eloquently. Although i have never listened to Rammstein for their Engrish versions.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 12, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Evrybody knows Mozart, but apparently Im the only one who loves his music..
> 
> EDIT:  502th post; Rank is unavailable at this time.  Wewt..?



My favourite by Mozart since I was eight years old


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 12, 2009)

They've been around for a while, but does anyone still listen to Massive Attack, Portishead, Thievery Corporation or any Trip Hop?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> My favourite by Mozart since I was eight years old



Yea, nice one, but you should listen to Concerto no.18

Simply epic


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 13, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, nice one, but you should listen to Concerto no.18
> 
> Simply epic




Oooo...nice *S*.   Never heard that one.   That's the great thing about Mozart.  He's done so much work that you still find new stuff now and then.

Did you ever watch the movie Amadeus?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

Ofc, xD

And yea, I have over 2k tracks from him, and still have a few Operas & rare tracks left to download.. too lazy, though.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh! We talkin' classic?! I LOOOVE Beethovan's ninth (sp pleez) and the 1812 overture!


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 14, 2009)

Dass said:


> You're the only person on the planet who's heard of your favourite band?
> 
> BTW this means the Trews for me.



Not exactly, my favorite band has been performing the world over for 32 years. But I feel I am the only person who truely understand their music and that they _ARE NOT A GLAM BAND_...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 14, 2009)

It is a sad thing, that nobody used to listen to Ghostland Observatory, and yet they were the first concert I had ever been to... And now they are relatively popular and the young hip kids go "Yeah, they got some good music."

I also used to be the only kid who knew who KMFDM and VNV Nation was at my school. Now, I am apparently the only person that listens to any form of noise music at my school...


----------



## Jelly (Sep 14, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> KMFDM and VNV Nation



I never thought "oh my god, barf," could be used objectively.

Uh. No. A lot of 'people' know about James Chance and the Contortions.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 14, 2009)

Apparently I'm one of the last people in the state of Kentucky that knows who Stabbing Westward is, especially if said people were born after 1989. Bastard needs to get into another bad relationship so he can write more music.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Oh! We talkin' classic?! I LOOOVE Beethovan's ninth (sp pleez) and the 1812 overture!



Yea, those were nice, but I prefer Mozart to Beethoven..


----------



## Midna (Sep 14, 2009)

YES!!
no one at my school has heard of Aphex Twin


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

You kids should listen to Primus because when you get out of high school technically you aren't allowed to enjoy them anymore.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 14, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I never thought "oh my god, barf," could be used objectively.
> 
> Uh. No. A lot of 'people' know about James Chance and the Contortions.


 
I know about them. I loved no-wave....
Ever hear of DNA?


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Pissed Jeans is GREAT


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6uGXAMITRU

Fav song by Pissed Jeans.

Whent and watched live at sub pop 20, fucking awsome mosh pit to the fluid, and pissed jeans


----------



## Jelly (Sep 15, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I know about them. I loved no-wave....
> Ever hear of DNA?



Awwww yeahhh. Nowave is probably my biggest interest in music.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 15, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Awwww yeahhh. Nowave is probably my biggest interest in music.



D'ya like Mars?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

Whats nowave?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 15, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Whats nowave?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLUUDZdKxuA


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You kids should listen to Primus because when you get out of high school technically you aren't allowed to enjoy them anymore.


 ^^ True.  I still enjoy them in secret though 



Ibuuyk said:


> Gonebatty said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! We talkin' classic?! I LOOOVE Beethovan's ninth (sp pleez) and the 1812 overture!
> ...


 Same here.   Different styles *S*.  Man...I really should watch Fantasia again.  Say what you will about Disney, that was an amazing film...especially how they handled Toccata and Fugue



Midna said:


> YES!!
> no one at my school has heard of Aphex Twin


  My brother got me hooked on them ten years ago.  They're awesome *G*.  Same with The Chemical Brothers.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> D'ya like Mars?



Yessir.
(I wish I had something else to add here.)


----------



## Jelly (Sep 15, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Whats nowave?


----------



## Stawks (Sep 15, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


>



Little orphans running through the bloody snow little orphans running through the bloody snow little orphans running through the blood through the blood through the blood!


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 15, 2009)

Dass said:


> BTW this means the Trews for me.



Clearly you can't pick up FM97.7.  The Trews were the only band they played last year....



Ibuuyk said:


> EDIT:  502th post; Rank is unavailable at this time.  Wewt..?



Its a joke.  502 is a common html error.



CAThulu said:


> Thievery Corporation



A tad downtempo for me, but I like some of their reggae stuff.

Personal fav obscure bands?  The Cramps, The Hoodoo Guru's, Shadowy Men on a Shadowy Planet,  The Dead Milkmen, The Dick Van Dykes, The Wet Spots (before they were Moist), Yellowman.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Clearly you can't pick up FM97.7. The Trews were the only band they played last year....


 
I can't believe you still listen to the radio. I gave up on the radio a long time ago, because they only play a set of the same songs from the 1980s or really crappy alternative rock that is overplayed and stale.

XM radio kicks ass (I heard a 12-minute Dream Theater song one time on XM. I couldn't believe that they played that long of a song.), but I don't have it anymore. =(


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I can't believe you still listen to the radio. I gave up on the radio a long time ago, because they only play a set of the same songs from the 1980s or really crappy alternative rock that is overplayed and stale.



XM is good, but FM radio is a different scene up here.  If you want to hear local up and coming rock/indie bands, you'll find them on FM97.7 and 102.1 (bring back the Spirt, damnit!) first.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> XM is good, but FM radio is a different scene up here. If you want to hear local up and coming rock/indie bands, you'll find them on FM97.7 and 102.1 (bring back the Spirt, damnit!) first.


 
Indie? meh. Rock? Sure. ^^  We only had one good station out here in Chicagoland, and that was 94.7 The Zone.  But that's gone now. 94.7 is an oldies station now =(  I literally have no stations that play new rock music.

Why is it that everything is better in Canada? lol


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Why is it that everything is better in Canada? lol



You can stream 97.7, 102.1 and 107.9 online if you want to listen in....weather and traffic wont make much sense.   But those are debatable the three best FM stations on the shore of Lake Ontario.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Indie? meh. Rock? Sure. ^^  We only had one good station out here in Chicagoland, and that was 94.7 The Zone.  But that's gone now. 94.7 is an oldies station now =(  I literally have no stations that play new rock music.
> 
> Why is it that everything is better in Canada? lol



Cuz they got maple syrup


----------



## Dass (Sep 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Clearly you can't pick up FM97.7.  The Trews were the only band they played last year....



I should give that station a listen some time...
Even if that is the case, you're the first person on the internet I've seen who's heard of them.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> You can stream 97.7, 102.1 and 107.9 online if you want to listen in....weather and traffic wont make much sense.  But those are debatable the three best FM stations on the shore of Lake Ontario.


 
thanks. I'll have to give it a listen sometime. ^^  



Ibuuyk said:


> Cuz they got maple syrup


 
Well, mainly because they actually give a fuck about hockey, unlike the US. Also, I'm a Calgary Flames fan, so the best hockey team, imo, is in Canada. 

Legal age for drinking is 18 (I believe).

It's more peaceful than it is here.

Less bullshit with the government.

I could go on and on about it, but I'm getting off-topic. lol


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 15, 2009)

Dass said:


> I should give that station a listen some time...
> Even if that is the case, you're the first person on the internet I've seen who's heard of them.



Well I'm in Burlington, so they sort of are a local band.  It was 97.7's indie rock search that brought them to light.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> thanks. I'll have to give it a listen sometime. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, legal age for drinking's 18, but as in every other country, they never respect the law.  And hockey's the only sport they have, so they kinda got no choice but to love it.  More peaceful... I heard somewhere that one of Canada's cities was the most violent city in the world, can't remember the name though.  Annnnd.. government's bullshit everywhere, but yea, its still better than America's


----------

